
How do venture capitalists make decisions? - hhs
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304405X19301680?via%3Dihub
======
streetcat1
This is intresting:

% of investments exited 484 71 58 77 89 22

I guess that on avg, 70% of startup exit, vs the common belief of failure rate
of 90%.

I.e the failure rate is 30%.

